# MPF Horse Talent - has anyone bought from them?



## booandellie (28 November 2015)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has bought from this dealer based in the north east of england? i don't know if i can put their name on here but someone suggested i try her. I finally made the decision to give up my share horse as she is too stressy and too young for me- we aren't doing each other any favours so i am on the lookout for a very safe and sensible sort that will help me get my confidence back and i can have some fun with. I have never bought from a dealer and you hear lots of horror stories so just hoped i might get some feedback as to whether this lady is honest about what she is selling . Thanks in advance and is it too early for mince pies?


----------



## minesadouble (28 November 2015)

I knew this person when I was a kid, she used to do very well junior BSJA. I haven't bought a horse from her but have never heard anything bad about her as a dealer. Have you also thought about Jack Thomas Watson? I know someone who worked for him and they said he's pretty straight.


----------



## booandellie (28 November 2015)

Thankyou for the reply, i have googled her and she seems to have a good rep and no i hadn't thought about him-  i have never considered buying from a dealer before but  have come to realise that private sellers aren't always that honest either so will have a look at what he has as well


----------



## Leo Walker (28 November 2015)

Second minesadouble. I've never heard anything bad about her, and I am pretty sure I would have if there was anything horrendous. I dont know Jack personally but I know lots of people who do and I would happily recommend him


----------



## Abi90 (28 November 2015)

Same. Have heard great things about MPF and people on my yard have bought from her. My horse came from Jack and I would buy from him again.


----------



## booandellie (28 November 2015)

Thanks frankiecob and minesadouble for your replies, i have been looking today at what both have for sale at the moment and MPF seem to have more that are my sort and she is very local to me which means i can try them out a good few times to be sure they are suitable !


----------



## Leo Walker (28 November 2015)

If you message Jack he has about 50 in usually, so might have what your looking for. I know he only advertises a tiny percentage of what he sells. Hes a bit cheaper than MPF as well  Not that I'm pushing you to use Jack :lol: I just know he has a fab rep locally and when I was looking for a friend he offered to put us both up for a night and take us out hunting, and she was only looking to spend 3kish so not megabucks


----------



## Vodkagirly (28 November 2015)

I've heard good and bad about both the dealers above, I would really recommend a full vetting and telling them that before you view... May save some time.


----------



## booandellie (28 November 2015)

thanks vodkagirly i will definately be vetting as i could have saved myself alot of heartache with my last 2 horses if i'd had them vetted rather than go on trust - will not be so naive this time around.


----------



## orionstar (28 November 2015)

MPF try out their horses extensively but I would agree with a vetting and take advice with you.


----------



## Leo Walker (28 November 2015)

Definitely echo the vetting comments. I don't think either dealer has them long enough to know a lot about them or see if any niggling issues become apparent


----------



## kassieg (29 November 2015)

Know someone who bought from mpf. Quite green bit totally genuine little horse! 

They don't have anything which is going to be top level but for alrounders they seem great!


----------

